# Pro Plan Savor & Castor & Pollux



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I read on a reputable nutrition site (dog food project) that the order of the ingredients listed does not necessarily mean that the amount of things is proportionate to the order. So if salt is listed as the first ingredient, that does not mean that there's more salt than something listed as the 10th ingredient. But I do not know 100% if this is so, I just read it. I'd say watch out for pea/legume protein...that it's not the main source of protein. You can always call the companies too and ask questions. I want to see plenty of % of animal protein, like meat. 85% or so. If your dog does well on a food, good poops, shiny coat, energy, good weight and fitness etc...it's probably okay. I wouldn't jump to conclusions and pair together the drinking of water during his meal with too much salt...not after only one incident and observation. You'd probably need to see a more definite pattern. I think you can also get your vet to check the blood for levels of important or essential vitamin and mineral levels etc.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm not sure your dog drank water because of salt. My guy always drinks in-between and after eating kibble more so because its dry.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks. I do believe I read the ingredients are proportionally ordered. 

As for drinking in the middle of eating... my little guy never does. I feed the freeze dried raw without rehydrating and sometimes he doesn't drink until about 30 minutes after dinner.

However, my dad, as a treat, gives him bits of salami, which he loves. He will drink immediately after consuming them... and perhaps drink a bit more after a while. So I have to think Pro Plan Savor has a high salt content. Which would explain why so many dogs eat it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## nola_siren (Jan 11, 2019)

mary2e said:


> My little guy went to a neighbors house and ate their kibble. He doesn't eat kibble  We thought it was a territorial thing. I brought some home, and he ate it, along with his Stella & chewy lil bites (these are new).


I was researching the Stella & Chewy lil bites because my poodle is super picky and he loved this sample! It looks like they make an actual dog food in addition to making mixers. What is your opinion on the Stella & Chewy lil bites?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

nola_siren said:


> I was researching the Stella & Chewy lil bites because my poodle is super picky and he loved this sample! It looks like they make an actual dog food in addition to making mixers. What is your opinion on the Stella & Chewy lil bites?


The mixers, as well as the Lil' Bites ARE a complete and balanced meal. I've been feeding it for months.

Check out the back of the bag. It says both products can be used as a full meal.

I don't wet them down - he has them dry - because he's also super picky and once it's rehydrated it can only stay out 2 hours.

If your picky poodle loves them don't worry about using them as a meal. Mine is thriving on them. The Lil' Bites are a perfect size for a tpoo. The mixers are for larger dogs. Until S&C came out with the smaller pieces, I was breaking the mixers in two before feeding.

Also, I found a snuffle mat works wonders for getting him to eat. We sensed he liked to work for his food (or play) and the mat allows him to do that.


----------



## nola_siren (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks so much for all of the feedback! I am going to buy a small bag of the Stella & Chewy food tomorrow. I will keep you posted! It seems like poodles in general are picky eaters. Is that a characteristic of the breed? Chance is my first poodle, the love of my life, and I will always have a poodle from now on, no matter how picky he is  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

nola_siren said:


> Thanks so much for all of the feedback! I am going to buy a small bag of the Stella & Chewy food tomorrow. I will keep you posted! It seems like poodles in general are picky eaters. Is that a characteristic of the breed? Chance is my first poodle, the love of my life, and I will always have a poodle from now on, no matter how picky he is


My pleasure. I was tearing my hair out for a while. Everyone told me to let him starve and he would eventually eat, but he was so little I was concerned about hypoglycemia. I finally spoke to his breeder and he told me to let him starve  He also said he was now feeding his tpoos once a day, so I didn't have any further concerns about him not eating twice in one day.

By accident, my vet suggested I try probiotics (proviable forte) to help with tear stains. They really didn't help, but what I think they did was fix any unbalance in his belly. He suddenly started eating more reliably and would finish all his day's worth of food by the time he went to bed.

Then I purchased the snuffle mat, and he started having food mid-day (I always put half out), and then have dinner around 7. If he didn't finish it all, he would by bedtime. He likes working or playing for his food.

As for pickiness. I had a tpoo growing up - from 9 years old until 23. She wasn't picky at all, but my mom gave her half dog food and half whatever protein we were eating. If we weren't having any, she had serving size portions of chicken livers we would cook up and feed. We also only fed once a day. But this was a long time ago, since I refused to get another dog until I wouldn't have to leave it for 12 hours a day. 

It has taken me over a year to figure out what to feed the little guy, and so far, I'm satisfied with what I've done and found. I would still love to be able to put food down and have him eat it happily, but unless it's steak, I don't think it's going to happen


----------



## nola_siren (Jan 11, 2019)

I apologize for not responding, but life has been crazy! Chance loves the Stella & Chewy's lil bites little chicken little! I crumple it up and he gobbles it up! Thanks so much for your help and feedback! 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

mary2e said:


> It has taken me over a year to figure out what to feed the little guy, and so far, I'm satisfied with what I've done and found. I would still love to be able to put food down and have him eat it happily, but unless it's steak, I don't think it's going to happen


I don’t think there are many poodles around who do that, toy poodles especially.

Mine eat because they have to when it’s kibble. One will sometimes go 48-72 hours without eating. Mind you he’s got an anxiety disorder, but still.

About Pro plan, it’s rated average but popular at the moment because of the DCM controversy. Pro Plan is a good choice because it has no potatoes or legumes and is not grain free. Also, many breeders and owners have been using it for years and years without problems.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I feed Pro Plan Sport to Poppy and she is doing great on it. She was an OK eater on her previous food but is CRAZY about this one. It does not have the shreds in it like the one you are feeding but the kibble is really tiny. Two pieces fit on a dime. Kibble size was not a concern for me because Poppy is a standard, but I was surprised at how tiny they are.

She also does not drink any more water on it than on her previous food. Her coat, which was alway very good is now AMAZING.

I am not worried that it has salt added to the formula. We all, humans and dogs, need some salt in our diets. Purina does all the right testing of their formulas so I am sure they are providing a proper balance of ingredients in their formulas.

It is an all life stages food and can be fed to tiny dogs as well as larger ones.

You might consider trying this formula. Just a thought.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

nola_siren said:


> I apologize for not responding, but life has been crazy! Chance loves the Stella & Chewy's lil bites little chicken little! I crumple it up and he gobbles it up! Thanks so much for your help and feedback!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


That is wonderful. I tried the duck, which he eats begrudgingly, and just bought a bag of the chicken, which he doesn't seem to like at all. So for now, I'm sticking with the beef.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Dechi said:


> I don’t think there are many poodles around who do that, toy poodles especially.
> 
> Mine eat because they have to when it’s kibble. One will sometimes go 48-72 hours without eating. Mind you he’s got an anxiety disorder, but still.
> 
> About Pro plan, it’s rated average but popular at the moment because of the DCM controversy. Pro Plan is a good choice because it has no potatoes or legumes and is not grain free. Also, many breeders and owners have been using it for years and years without problems.


When we visit my dad, I have a tablespoon worth of a veggie mix that also has some brown rice. We mix that withe whatever protein we're eating. If we have none, I cook up about 1/4 cup of 90% ground beef. He wolfs that down. Happily.

While he eats the Stella and Chewy, it's not happily. I'm starting to consider cooking myself and using something like Just for Dogs for the extra nutrition to make a balanced meal.

I'm also concerned that he almost exclusively eats beef. He'll have chicken if we're at dad's, but he goes nuts for cooked ground beef. 

I think my breeder was thinking of switching to pro plan. He said it was getting too expensive to continue feeding raw. I only give a little bit of the Organix kibble every now and then. He really is thriving on the freeze dried raw - even he he prefers something else.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Viking Queen said:


> I feed Pro Plan Sport to Poppy and she is doing great on it. She was an OK eater on her previous food but is CRAZY about this one. It does not have the shreds in it like the one you are feeding but the kibble is really tiny. Two pieces fit on a dime. Kibble size was not a concern for me because Poppy is a standard, but I was surprised at how tiny they are.
> 
> She also does not drink any more water on it than on her previous food. Her coat, which was alway very good is now AMAZING.
> 
> ...


Thanks much. If I see a sample somewhere, I'll try it. The pieces are about the same size at the Castor & Pollux small breed. Yes, they are quite tiny, and my little guy has to crunch them even though they're so small. I think he prefers the softer pieces of the Stella and Chewy lil bites.


----------

